# We must be mad...?



## Ammastom (Aug 21, 2012)

Going to buy a motorhome tomorrow...how do you think the 2 and 4 year old will get on with things...?!

Oh, and Hello!
Tom and family


----------



## Admin (Aug 21, 2012)

Depends on the motorhome really....

I have a hyper 6 year old and all is fine whilst the sun shines and she can play outside.
But when it rains......

We carry plenty of activities that can be played in the van and......

Peppa Pig DVD you simply must have Peppa Pig (and ear plugs so you do not have to listen!


----------



## Firefox (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it will be great if the van is big enough. And they will enjoy their own spaces as they get older too. I remember Geoff's daughter making a "nest" in the dormer and she was only 5!


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 21, 2012)

Make every day an adventure!!

If it rains and you've got an awning, just being under the canvas roof and hearing the rain fall, make up stories about the wind, rain, thunder & lightening (If you've ever read Swallows & Amazons, that's what they did, if not, read it to the kids.

Outdoor cooking, even if it's squashed mince cooked over a Tin Foil BBQ, with protection for the grass. Bananas with chocolate in the splits, wrapped in tin foil and BBQd for several mins.

Drawing, cards for snap, all the oldfashioned things before the DS and DVDs took over the world. Remember, it's all about exploring something new. Try pressing leaves, rubbing crayons on paper over leaves, coins etc.

Not worrying if they get a bit dirty, they'll wash and build up their immune system as well as have fun.

Play in a river/stream

Go crabbing

Of course they'll enjoy themselves, so might you!!

You mad?? Join the club!!

PS, my kids started camping in tents from the age of 3 months


----------



## Robmac (Aug 21, 2012)

My grandson Harry is 3 and absolutely mad about the MH. Even when it is just on the drive he wants to be in it.


----------



## Lee (Aug 21, 2012)

Robmac said:


> My grandson Harry is 3 and absolutely mad about the MH. Even when it is just on the drive he wants to be in it.



we have the same with the grandchildren wanting to play in it.  Ours MH only has 2 seat belts so we have gone to a local site so that g'kids could stay.  They love the freedom & cooking outside, even doing the washing up is a novelty....


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome and as you have found out already, plenty of folk ready to give help - good luck.


----------



## n brown (Aug 21, 2012)

Phil said:


> Depends on the motorhome really....
> 
> I have a hyper 6 year old and all is fine whilst the sun shines and she can play outside.
> But when it rains......
> ...



i second that.there's not enough peppa pig in the world!


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 21, 2012)

children these days grow up in too sterile a atmosphere ,so get out there enjoy it they will love it getting dirty and listening to the rain on the roof and running riot not being confined to the garden just sit back in a chair watch them go and enjoy themslef just be there when they need a cuddle when they fall over they will soon forget about the hurt and be ready to go off and do it all again like some have sadi just take some stuff to do when it rains but put in seprate cupboards so they dont all see it at once then when it rains go to different cupboard and they find something new to do


----------



## Robmac (Aug 21, 2012)

n brown said:


> i second that.there's not enough peppa pig in the world!



God I hate peppa Pig, sick of the little sow!!!

Would love to see her transformed into a few choice rashers


----------



## lotty (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site. 
Enjoy the new van :drive:


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 21, 2012)

:welcome: :have fun: :banana:


----------



## n brown (Aug 21, 2012)

Robmac said:


> God I hate peppa Pig, sick of the little sow!!!
> 
> Would love to see her transformed into a few choice rashers



thats just mean!peppa has given my grandbrat hours of entertainment,which is hours of peace for us.and looking at cartoon characters and thinking of food,isn't that a bit american?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome to the site.
I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 26, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Sparks (Aug 26, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## Sparks (Aug 26, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## Ammastom (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouragement.  We're starting things off with a wild wedding anniversary trip nearby.  Want to go full member to find poi's.  Only problem with that is no time to get the check sent. Vans looking good apart from the wing mirror which jumped into the hedge on my way down to hayling....?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site and I'm sure you'll all love the motorhome.


----------

